# GLPease Barbary Coast



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

"The finest cube-cut burley.......Rich, red Virginia tobaccos..... spice of perique" and "a delicate kiss of brandy". On opening the tin there is a distinct smell of christmas style spice. The makeup of the tobacco is entirely cube cut and reminds me totally of looking at a bowl of grapenuts. Its wet but even more so, its sticky and it has a tendency to burn hot left in cube form so I rubbed it out which is very simple to do between your fingers. I tried smoking it straight from the tin and left out to dry for an hour or so and I think it definitely needs some dry time. When first lit I got a definite taste of cloves which immediately disappeared, followed by the nutty taste of burley. A couple of minutes into the bowl I began to taste the mix of VAs and perique against the backdrop or foundation of burley, like a painting on a canvas. All components of the smoke remained the same until the end of the bowl with only the exception that if it gets too hot there is a slight bitterness from the burley. In the end it leaves a good every inch of your mouth clinging flavor just as it tasted while smoking. Its taken me three days of smoking this to pull out some sort of description from the experience and it took me a few bowls to even begin to like it. The flavors are simple IMO but come across so perfectly together. I think I'd call it medium in strength of flavor but thick at the same time. This will be another good one to keep around for the long term


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Sounds tasty ... gunna have to look into that. Thanks for the rerview !


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Barbary Coast is one of my all time favorites!! I agree that it does need a lot of drying time though.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Just had my first bowl of BC. I have shyed from burleys lately because I have had some that were aweful but I have not had a pease blend I didn't like so I snagged a tin. I have a ritual of putting my nose right above the pop top of a tin when first opening to get a whiff of the tobacco taking it's first breathe and I was greeted with a nutty fruity smell. I then felt it was way to wet as i like my tobacco on the drier side anyway, after 45 minutes of drying time I couldn't resist and loaded my brand new Stanwell Vario that came with the tobacco (along with 4 oz. of x-mas cheer, and a tin of Abingdon). 

Firtst quarter of the bowl was naturally sweet and nutty on into the half way point and three quarter point. The last part of the bowl it gains some strength and shanges flavor a bit but with out losing it's original tones. Very satisfying smoke and I know I will love it in the winter when it cool and drizzling a bit. The next order I make will have an 8 oz. tin on it. 

Presentation was also nice I like the consistency of the cubes and coloring was fantastic with dark browns and black. Then next bowl I have will be a tad drier and also rubbed out a bit to help the smoking characterisitcs, it was a little hard to keep lit but I'll blame it on the brand new pipe for now. 

First impression I'll give it an 8 of 10. Will come back and revise if necessary after a few more bowls.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I have not been able to get BC to smoke dry even when I dry it to a crisp. Any tips


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> I have not been able to get BC to smoke dry even when I dry it to a crisp. Any tips


Is it possible it's the pipe you're smoking it in.

I recently opened up 2 pipes that were constant gurgles no matter what I smoked in it, how dry the tobacco was, or the method of smoking.

I made sure the tenon was chamfered, the stem airway was the same size as the shank airway, and both airways were of a good size (5/32").

Just a thought. p


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Already did it to all me pipes, and have tried BC in 2 different ones, same result. I'll keep working on it.


----------

